# need advice after purchasing Onkyo tx sr805



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I receive my Onkyo TX sr805 tomorrow I have a very limited budget at the moment really only have 300 dollars to spend not working with much but wondering what would your 1st purchase be..will be running Optoma Hd20/LG Blu Ray/DirectTV/Xbox 360 through Onkyo ...speakers are very unimpressive Yamaha NS C125 and some cheap Auvio Bookshelf speakers and some some cheap Sony BL BR speakers
Thank you for helping a bit embarrassed with what I have at the moment


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not sure I understand what your asking, are you asking what should you buy first in the list you posted or what should you replace with something new?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I would definitely put that money on Speakers. Go to Audiogon and do a Zip Code Search to see what used ones are available. 

These Polk Audio Towers are available for 50% off and right in your price range:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290206

I am a huge fan of these Klipschs, but they are $600 a pair. (1500 MSRP) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780082

And DMC has the Image T55 for $599, but I would beg, borrow, or steal to come up with $600 to get the $2000 GT1's. https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm

I am guessing that the Polks are the only ones you can go with, but perhaps there might be a deal to be had on Audiogon.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a subwoofer? I wonder if keeping what you have for speakers and adding a sub would add alot of dynamics.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Those T55s remind me of my Paradigm Studio 80s.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Im not sure I understand what your asking, are you asking what should you buy first in the list you posted or what should you replace with something new?



Sorry Tony let me rephrase the question what would be the best thing to buy first amp,speakers, sub

@Jack thank you for looking those up for me I will check out audiogon and those polks for the price looked pretty nice


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would definitely go with the speakers first. I would also save a bit more money until you can buy some speakers you will be proud of. No sense in starting off cheap on the most important link in your home theater chain. JJ has linked you some fine choices and I think you would be wise to follow his advice. If it takes a little longer to put your gear together so be it. Trust me you'll be much happier in the long run.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I would definitely go with the speakers first. I would also save a bit more money until you can buy some speakers you will be proud of. No sense in starting off cheap on the most important link in your home theater chain. JJ has linked you some fine choices and I think you would be wise to follow his advice. If it takes a little longer to put your gear together so be it. Trust me you'll be much happier in the long run.


Completely agree - I would start with the speakers - those PSBs JJ linked to would last a good long time IMO. I auditioned 3 different PSB offerings and was impressed with them all.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

What about this package:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-696

Then work on upgading your speakers over time


----------

